# Goats going through electric fence



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I have 2, 3 to 4 month old pygmy goats. I have a moveable electric fence with a pulse type solar generater. I put the goats out in it in the morning and they stay in. Until... they see me heading to the barn. They jump through it and run to me. What can I do to make them stay in.

I really like the moveable fence. I move it every week to give them fresh pasture to munch. I hate to change it! 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sheep tamer (Mar 22, 2005)

Since goats usually stand on fencing, they 
aren't feeling the electricity...we drag around 
a pen made of cattle panels...I'd prefer to 
have a bunch of permanently fenced pens to 
rotate them, but we are just renting.

I'd never trust two or three stand wire to 
do the trick...I've seen the mesh-type 
portable electric fencing keep goats in, tho'.
They need to be trained very early on to
have a healthy respect for the wire. HTH


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

My first though is how well is the system grounded? Do you keep the dirt where the grounding rods are kind of wet? How hot is the fence? Is something shorting out the fence? Do you only have one ground wire?

My first thought, assuming your system is running the way it should be, is to wet your goats down and touch their noses to the fencing. Make sure they really get shocked (this means you'll get a shock too, so be ready for it). It's a fright fence - electric fences only work if the critters are afraid of them.

Are your goats going through the fence, or over it? Maybe you need to add some wires to close off the gaps. Or maybe you need a stronger charger for them - some animals take more persuasion than others.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

well He could wet them down and place a tin foil on one hot wire goats being curious will check it out.. They recommend peanut butter on tin foil for cows. Then they would touch it themselves, and he wouldn't be the bad guy, or feel the shock.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

If they are jumping between the wires, perhaps they are not grounded when they touch it? Maybe you can put the wires closer together or add a string.

For cattle, we simply tie sheet-strip flags on the wire. This makes the fence visible to them. Our cattle are a bit mischievous, and had experience pulling my wash down. So they walked right over and licked at those flags. Took each of them about three tries to decide it was not a good idea. We've had no problems with them respecting the line.

Of course, goats are a different creature. My buck is very good and will always stay where he belongs. The does, on the other hand, went right through the wire like yours do, to get to my garden. I haven't given them a second chance.


----------



## caberjim (Feb 19, 2004)

Recommended wire spacing for goats is pretty tight - 6" from the bottom, then spaced 6,6,8,10 and 12 above that for 6 wire fence. Goats need a stronger charger than most animals except sheep - I have assume dued to the hair. Pigs and cattle don't need nearly as much charge or as many wires. Have you tested the charge in the wires? Ours is over 5500 all the way around, which is as high as my inexpensive tester goes. Anything less and they may not get enough to respect it. Bad grounding, weak charger, something bleeding off current, standing on rock - could lessen the shock to the point where it is ineffective. 

Also, the training Sherrie and Jen mentioned is crucial. It's a psychological barrier more than a physical one. Goats are pretty smart and they will learn fast - faster than the dogs, apparently. I can disconnect the charger for fence repairs now and they still do not go near it.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for all of your imput. I'm very new at the farm animal thing and obviously have alot to learn. I will try all of the suggestions listed above and will get a stronger charger. Thanks again to all of you!!!

-Sandy-


----------



## Diane Whitlow (Jun 25, 2005)

trappmountain said:


> Thanks for all of your imput. I'm very new at the farm animal thing and obviously have alot to learn. I will try all of the suggestions listed above and will get a stronger charger. Thanks again to all of you!!!
> 
> -Sandy-


Sandy, we have many coyotes where we live and goats that do not stay in the safety of the fence get eaten so it is if usmost importance that they learn a healthy respect for the fence early on. I had a young goat that would not stay inside the fence, he would run through it every time I went outside and come to be with me. I tried tying him inside the fence, but all he would do is cry the whole time I was outside so I just left the rope on him and left him to himself. When he ran through the fence, I got the rope and pulled him back through the fence. He got hit by it several times in the process. He stayed in for about 3 days but on the third day, he forgot and ran through the fence again. So I repeated the rope thing. He stayed in for about a week that time until the horses were running and playing and he forgot again and ran through the fence again. I had talked to an old man down the road who raises goats and he told me I would have to school him in "fence" and to take him by the head and stick his nose to the fence after I pulled him through it. I hated to do it, it seemed so harsh, but death by coyote is worse so I did what he told me to do. Now, I could not throw him through the fence. He won't even come through the gate when it is down. If I leave the fence off, he won't go near it.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I figured Out my problem with my fence. For whatever reson the battery in my charger has gone bad and it is barely charging the fence. It feels like static charge you get from the carpet in the winter. Well, I have ordered a new battery and am picking up a plug in model in the meantime( it is barn scrubbing day). Thanks again for all of your help!!! -Sandy-


----------



## caberjim (Feb 19, 2004)

trappmountain said:


> Well, I figured Out my problem with my fence. For whatever reson the battery in my charger has gone bad and it is barely charging the fence. It feels like static charge you get from the carpet in the winter. Well, I have ordered a new battery and am picking up a plug in model in the meantime( it is barn scrubbing day). Thanks again for all of your help!!! -Sandy-


I would get ahold of a decent fence charge tester. Mine was under $20. Stick the probe in the ground and place the leads on the wire - instant reading. Digitals give you eveact numbers mine goes by the 1k volts. As long as I get all lights lit, I know it is over 5500. I walk the fence line every morning to look for growth and probelms and have the tester with me to randomly check. Better safe than sorry.


----------

